# Advice on painting a Skidsteer



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a 751 that Ive had for a few years. It was used for demo since new and had about 1100hrs on it when I got it from a repo company cheap. Its not beat up bad, but paint is terrible looks like crap but is good little machine. My buddy owns a body shop and offereded his help in painting the machine. I have seen some awful paing jobs and some SWEET ones. Wondering how to get paint into those tight spots (backside of loader arms, etc.) and is it worth it to buy the paint at my local bobcat dealer? any special prep involved like sanding to bare metal or just clean and feather it up and paint it? thanks is advance guys


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

prep work = a nice quality job ! What you will want to do is dis-assemble as much as possible. Thoroughly clean all grease and dirt as much as possible. Strip as much paint off as possible, your buddy has a body shop so he should have some nice heavy duty strippers for this. Sand down any rust...Then prime with a quality metal primer.. Use a paint that will withstand abuse for top coating...All of this to get a nice job is ALOT of labor...And very time consuming.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

We repainted our old 742 several years back. Like said above prep work is a major part. but also use bobcat paint. We actually redid it with the bobcat spray cans. since you couldn't buy it in cans before. It's great paint. And I find grease and other things come off that paint easier then something like common rust paint. All our touch up work is done with their paint, goes on nice, even from a spray can.


----------

